# Transformador pierde voltaje



## Contraband (Jun 7, 2016)

Hola!

Tenia guardado una especie de transformador que en realidad no es un transformador y es un balastro (ver foto)

Lo desarme y recicle el núcleo junto con el alambre. Realice los cálculos necesarios y me arme un transformador. Los voltajes de salida son los que calcule pero el problema esta en que cuando coloco una carga a la salida el voltaje cae demasiado... por ej:

calcule el primer secundario para cargar una batería de auto (12v), a la salida del secundario tengo 10,7vac (es lo que yo queria) y luego del puente de diodos y el capacitor de filtrado queda en 14,5vdc (tal cual como queria), Hasta acá perfecto!

Pero cuando le coloco una carga el voltaje cae demasiado... con una carga de 3A se baja de 14,4V A 9V

El nucleo del trafo es de 23cm2, el primario tiene 435 vueltas con alambre de cobre esmaltado de 1mm y el secundario tiene 21 vueltas con alambre de 1,83mm, también hice 2 secundarios mas 1 para 24v con alambre de 1mm y otro para 12v con alambre de 0,5mm y en ambos tengo el mismo problema... todos los secundarios son bobinados independientes. Para el puente de diodos uso 4 IN5822 Y el capacitor de filtrado es de 50V 2200uf

¿es normal esa caída de tensión?, ¿porque no puedo sacarle mas potencia si tengo alambres que corresponden con la tabla AWG?

Gracias


----------



## opamp (Jun 7, 2016)

Hola, todo indica que el "Conde" es de poca capacidad, tienes que aumentarlo varias veces. Si aumentas el conde, tienes que aumentar los diodos, un puente de 10A o más te sirve.

Para que veas el trafo, mide Vac , en la salida del trafo, con la carga de 3A, nos indicas cuanto indica, ya sabemos que en vacío te marca 10.5Vac.

Saludos!!!


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 7, 2016)

Hola a todos , seguramente es muy probable que los diodos rectificadores y lo capacitor electrolitico no estan aptos a esa nueva carga , debendo eses sener rediseñados (reproyecto).
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## analogico (Jun 7, 2016)

carga que carga?
este proyecto no sirve 
cargar una bateria  descargada con los 14.5v  la coriente sube a mas de 10A


----------



## Mostdistortion (Jun 7, 2016)

analogico dijo:


> carga que carga?
> este proyecto no sirve
> cargar una bateria  descargada con los 14.5v  la coriente sube a mas de 10A



No todos los cargadores de batería son de carga rápida. He visto unos de menos corriente.

Saludos.


----------



## analogico (Jun 7, 2016)

Mostdistortion dijo:


> No todos los cargadores de batería son de carga rápida. He visto unos de menos corriente.
> 
> Saludos.



pero este diseño es   de alta corriente simula la carga que hace el alternador


----------



## Contraband (Jun 7, 2016)

opamp dijo:


> Hola, todo indica que el "Conde" es de poca capacidad, tienes que aumentarlo varias veces. Si aumentas el conde, tienes que aumentar los diodos, un puente de 10A o más te sirve.
> 
> Para que veas el trafo, mide Vac , en la salida del trafo, con la carga de 3A, nos indicas cuanto indica, ya sabemos que en vacío te marca 10.5Vac.
> 
> Saludos!!!



Acabo de medir la salida del primer secundario en vacio y tengo una lectura de 11vac, cuando coloco la carga el voltaje cae a 10,5vac

A la salida del puente de diodos con la carga colocada obtengo una lectura de 9,6vdc, asumo que la diferencia de 0,9v con respecto a los 10,5vac se debe a la caída de tensión en los diodos, por lo tanto ¿Podemos decir que una caída de 0,5vac en el secundario con una carga de 3A es aceptable y el trafo funciona bien?


----------



## opamp (Jun 7, 2016)

El trafo está bién, el VDC en el conde cae tanto porque es de baja capacidad para los 3A que le jalas.


----------



## Contraband (Jun 8, 2016)

¿Es casi imposible aumentar esos 9v a 13v con capacitores?, mi idea tambien es usar el trafo como alimentación para una fuente y le demandaria mucho mas amperes

Creo que la solución seria calcular el secundario para 14vac o 15vac, de esta manera me parece que con una carga superior a 3a y cercana a los 11 o 12a podría sostener un voltaje de 12vdc

Mi pregunta es... ¿Que hago con el voltaje excedente que provoca el capacitor?, ¿No lo tengo en cuenta?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 8, 2016)

Contraband dijo:


> Para el puente de diodos uso 4 IN5822 Y el capacitor de filtrado es de 50V 2200uf


 
Esa capacidad serviría aproximadamente para una salida de solo 1 Ampere . . . 

Saludos !


----------



## Contraband (Jun 8, 2016)

Entonces la solución seria aumentar el voltaje del secundario? O agregar mas capacitores?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 8, 2016)

Para sostener el voltaje rectificado a 3 A  necesitarías al menos el triple de esa capacidad.

Si luego ves que necesitás mas tensión , le agregás unas espiras al secundario.

Saludos !


----------



## Rorschach (Jun 8, 2016)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Para sostener el voltaje rectificado a 3 A  necesitarías al menos el triple de esa capacidad.
> 
> Si luego ves que necesitás mas tensión , le agregás unas espiras al secundario.
> 
> Saludos !



Es como dice DOSMETROS, aparte no se justifica poner capacitor electrolítico en un cargador de baterías, entre otros, en más de 30 años vendiendo y reparando cargadores de baterías de los tradicionales, o sea, transformador, rectificador y llave selectora, jamas vi alguno con capacitor electrolítico.-
No toma carga una batería de 12 voltios, si la fuente que le sumistra (cargador) tiene menos de 12 voltios, por ende cualquier cargador para 12 voltios debe entregar *más de 12 voltios con carga*, y ese más de 12 voltios significa +- 12,7 Vcc a +- 17 Vcc para carga lenta y +- 17 Vcc a +- 33 Vcc para carga rápida y super rápida, por supuesto todo escalonado con su llave selectora.-  Se necesitará mayor tensión en el devanado secundario de ese transformador, 10,7 Vca es poco, mínimo de debe ser 12,5 Vca.-


A modo de ejemplo, muestro imágenes de un cargador que he reparado el mes pasado.-
Ver Adjuntos

Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 8, 2016)

Contraband dijo:


> Acabo de medir la salida del primer secundario en vacio y tengo una lectura de 11vac, cuando coloco la carga el voltaje cae a 10,5vac
> 
> A la salida del puente de diodos con la carga colocada obtengo una lectura de 9,6vdc, asumo que la diferencia de 0,9v con respecto a los 10,5vac se debe a la caída de tensión en los diodos, por lo tanto ¿Podemos decir que una caída de 0,5vac en el secundario con una carga de 3A es aceptable y el trafo funciona bien?


Hola a todos , caro Don Contraband  !!! felicitaciones por tu transformador , ese tiene una regulación mejor que 5% con carga, portanto fue bien diseñado y armado !!.
Haora lo problema es enpleyar una puente de diodos mas valiente y unos 10.000uF ( dos capacitores de 4700uF en paralelo) de capacitancia en lo filtro de ripple.
Otro meo (ese es mas trabajoso) es enrolar lo devanado secundario con dos hilos barnizados y paralelos (bifilar). Lo inicio del premero hilo (1) conectamos lo anodo de un diodo , lo estremo final conectamos lo negativo del capacitor electrolitico (masa o tierra) , lo katodo del diodo conectamos a lo positivo del capacitor electrolitico (salida positiva de la fuente) , lo segundo hilo (2) conectamos su inicio a lo negativo del capacitor electrolitico y lo estremo final dese hilo conectamos a un segundo diodo en su anodo , lo katodo dese segundo diodo conectamos a lo polo positivo del capacitor electrolitico.
Asi armamos una fuente con dos diodos y transformador con toma central , la gran vantagem desa configuración cuando conparada a de un transformador sin toma central y puente de 4 diodos es que la queda de tensión es menor , eso porque tenemos solamente 1 diodo por cada semiciclo del AC encuanto que con una puente de 4 diodos tenemos una queda de tensión por dos diodos por cada semiciclo del AC .
!Suerte en los desahollos !
!Saludos cordeales desde Brasil !.
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Contraband (Jun 8, 2016)

Gracias Daniel, voy a darle un par de vueltas mas al secundario para tratar de que con carga me queden 12v o 12,5v. también voy a utilizar los capacitores en paralelo que me recomendas



Rorschach dijo:


> cualquier cargador para 12 voltios debe entregar *más de 12 voltios con carga*, y ese más de 12 voltios significa +- 12,7 Vcc a +- 17 Vcc para carga lenta y +- 17 Vcc a +- 33 Vcc para carga rápida y super rápida, por supuesto todo escalonado con su llave selectora.-  Se necesitará mayor tensión en el devanado secundario de ese transformador, 10,7 Vca es poco, mínimo de debe ser 12,5 Vac.-



Aprovecho tu experiencia Rorschach y te pregunto, ¿ningún cargador trae limitador de corriente?, ¿las baterías son sometidas a un determinado voltaje y ellas toman lo que necesitan?

Te consulto esto porque es algo que desconozco... y veo en las etiquetas de las baterias que tienen un limite de amperes para ser cargadas por ejemplo la bateria de mi moto dice: *STD: 0,5A X 5 O 10h or QUICK: 5A x 30min*.

Yo creía que si conectabas las baterias directas a una fuente de alimentación se atoraban de corriente y que necesitaban un limitador!


----------



## analogico (Jun 8, 2016)

Contraband dijo:


> Mi pregunta es... ¿Que hago con el voltaje excedente que provoca el capacitor?, ¿No lo tengo en cuenta?


 en cargados de bateria de ese tipo,  no se usan condensadores, la bateria es el condensador
eso si necesitas el condensador para hacer las medidas sin la bateria
------ 

como esa fuente no da la corriente para simular la carga del alternador

subes el voltaje y vas a necesitar una resistencia limitadora  calculandola segun el voltaje que sobra y la corriente maxima que puede pasar
asi resuelves el tema del voltaje exedente

tambien necesitara cables gordos y un    amperimetro de panel


----------



## Contraband (Jun 11, 2016)

Bueno... desarme el núcleo y agregue un par de vueltas a los secundarios de 12v y 24v, en el primer secundario antes tenia 10,5vac vació y ahora tengo 14,5vac, en el otro secundario tenia algo de 21vac y ahora me quedo en 26,5vac. Hasta acá todo perfecto!

mi duda es con respecto a las lamparas en serie que uso para probar el trafo... la primera vez que arme el transformador me había quedado el núcleo en corto con el primario y hacia que las lamparas encendieran a fondo... lo desarme le aplique unas laminas y quedo perfecto, no encendía ninguna lampara. Pero ahora después de que le agregue un par de vueltas mas a los secundarios las lamparas quieren encender... ADJUNTO FOTO, son 3 lamparas de 50w, 105w y 140w todas en paralelo

¿estaria pasando algo anormal?



El núcleo no esta en corto con el primario... lo pruebo con una lampara de 220vac y 2 puntas que cierran el circuito, toco el nucleo y con la otra punta un extremo de la bobina primaria y no prende la lampara.
La resistencia del primario es de 2,5 ohm y no esta unido con ningún secundario

Los secundarios tampoco tocan el núcleo y están aislados entre ellos, tienen resistencia baja... 0,5 ohm y 1 ohm

¿sera normal que el transformador tenga consumo como para querer encender las lamparas?


EDIT: lo deje prendido unas 2 horas en vació y cuando vuelvo lo toco y estaba tibio, tampoco se si esto es normal...


----------



## SKYFALL (Jun 11, 2016)

Ya mediste el aislamiento de los Bobinados con el núcleo? Es posible que traten de encender pero si hay corto la posibilidad aumenta.


----------



## Contraband (Jun 11, 2016)

Si, los bobinados están aislados del nucleo!


----------



## Rorschach (Jun 11, 2016)

Contraband dijo:


> Bueno... desarme el núcleo y agregue un par de vueltas a los secundarios de 12v y 24v, en el primer secundario antes tenia 10,5vac vació y ahora tengo 14,5vac, en el otro secundario tenia algo de 21vac y ahora me quedo en 26,5vac. Hasta acá todo perfecto!
> 
> mi duda es con respecto a las lamparas en serie que uso para probar el trafo... la primera vez que arme el transformador me había quedado el núcleo en corto con el primario y hacia que las lamparas encendieran a fondo... lo desarme le aplique unas laminas y quedo perfecto, no encendía ninguna lampara. Pero ahora después de que le agregue un par de vueltas mas a los secundarios las lamparas quieren encender... ADJUNTO FOTO, son 3 lamparas de 50w, 105w y 140w todas en paralelo
> 
> ...



Pueden ser varias cosas juntas, sobre todo si uno ve las imágenes, se detecta que bobinaste sin carrete, que el primario una vez que hizo corto con el núcleo, esa bobina y su alambre ya no sirve más, las espiras se ven todas chingadas y desprolijas, las conexiones salen de cualquier lado, etc., etc., etc,-
Mirá como se hacen transformadores, pegate una vuelta por acá:_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/1105323/ _

Y también por acá: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f34/construccion-probador-valvulas-143122/#post1103661

Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach


----------



## Contraband (Jun 11, 2016)

Si tenes razón... pero lo hago a modo de hobby y no estoy en condiciones de comprar todos los materiales nuevos. De hecho el nucleo y el alambre del primario son reciclados... Es el primer transformador que hago y me había quedado bien. Pero ahora tengo unas dudas...


----------



## Contraband (Jun 12, 2016)

Definitivamente los bobinados están aislados, tanto del nucleo como entre si. Los pruebo con una lampara en serie de 220vac y dos puntas, la lámpara nunca prende.

Si pongo un amperímetro entre la bobina primaria y la red eléctrica (220vac) me marca una corriente de 0,37A lo que seria algo mas de 80w, ¿Este consumo en vacio para un transformador de 23cm2 es una locura?


----------



## Rorschach (Jun 12, 2016)

Contraband dijo:


> Definitivamente los bobinados están aislados, tanto del nucleo como entre si. Los pruebo con una lampara en serie de 220vac y dos puntas, la lámpara nunca prende.
> 
> Si pongo un amperímetro entre la bobina primaria y la red eléctrica (220vac) me marca una corriente de 0,37A lo que seria algo mas de 80w, ¿Este consumo en vacio para un transformador de 23cm2 es una locura?



Vamos por partes, fijate cuanto mide el ancho de la rama central de la E, y luego mide el largo de apilado total de chapas.-

Para que te orientes, la medida del ancho de la rama central de la E, en el gráfico es la medida *" C " con  flechas en rojo *.-


Y* el apilado *en este gráfico es la marcada con* " Y "*


Saludos 
Rorschach


----------



## Contraband (Jun 12, 2016)

Bueno... al agregarle mas vueltas a los secundarios el nucleo había quedado justo, por eso al no usar "carrete" decidi agregarle unas laminas para aislarlo, al agregar esas laminas el nucleo no habia cerrado del todo bien. Leyendo en el foro vi que esa pequeña luz me podia causar problemas, entonces puse el nucleo en la morza y con cuidado termine de cerrarlo dejando las uniones E I casi perfectas!

Conecto el trafo y ya no encienden las lamparas en serie. En vacio tengo un consumo de casi 40w (antes el consumo era de mas de 80w), despues de unas horas conectado se pone tibio, pero calculo que sera algo normal para un nucleo de 23cm2



Roschart no se para que queres esa medida... pero creo que C=3,8cm e Y=6cm, lo que daria un nucleo de 23cm2

En fin... si 40w es un consumo normal para ese nucleo con 3 secundarios. El tema esta resuelto!


----------



## Rorschach (Jun 12, 2016)

Contraband dijo:


> Bueno... al agregarle mas vueltas a los secundarios el nucleo había quedado justo, por eso al no usar "carrete" decidi agregarle unas laminas para aislarlo, al agregar esas laminas el nucleo no habia cerrado del todo bien. Leyendo en el foro vi que esa pequeña luz me podia causar problemas, entonces puse el nucleo en la morza y con cuidado termine de cerrarlo dejando las uniones E I casi perfectas!
> 
> Conecto el trafo y ya no encienden las lamparas en serie. En vacio tengo un consumo de casi 40w (antes el consumo era de mas de 80w), despues de unas horas conectado se pone tibio, pero calculo que sera algo normal para un nucleo de 23cm2
> 
> ...



Te pregunté para saber si habías sacado bien los cm2 del núcleo.-

Tu tema no lo tienes resuelto !

NO, no es para nada normal que ese transformador tenga semejante consumo sin carga, está funcionando muy mal, en la bobina del primario seguramente haya corto entre espiras, entre otras posibles causas.-


----------



## FRANK90 (Jun 12, 2016)

recuerda que antes de cargar una bateria. el cargador siempre debe tener mas voltaje que la bateria para cargar algo que se ha aplicado desde hace mucho tiempo en toda las cosas electronica o mecanica..un ejemplo a una bateria de 12V 7Ah  se le puede aplicar de 13.4V a 13.8V lo cual la denomina carga florante
o una carga de 14.4V a 15V con 2.1A MAX para una carga rapida , lo cual da a entender que vos tenes que por lo menos aumentarle un poco mas el voltaje al cargador para que haga una carga lenta o rapida segun tus gustos... ya que si se le aplica 12V exacto nunca terminara de cargar porque cuando mas amperios tenga la bateria mas larga sera la duracion de carga y las especificaciones del cargador


----------



## opamp (Jun 12, 2016)

Hola Contraband, teóricamente 40W en vacío está bién si consideramos los casi 600W que le podrías sacar al trafo, ya que bobinaste con alambre de 1 mm de diámetro y le puedes exigir 3.5A/mm2 ( ya que se trata de un trafo de pequeña potencia ). Lo que no encuentro coherente es que la potencia real es mucho menor, el limitante está en los bobinados  del secundario, suma las potencias individuales de tus tres bobinados secundarios  y notarás que no se acercan a los 600W. Tienes mucho primario para tán poco secundario, se bobinan para la misma potencia.


----------



## Rorschach (Jun 12, 2016)

opamp dijo:


> Hola Contraband, teóricamente 40W en vacío está bién si consideramos los casi 600W que le podrías sacar al trafo, ya que bobinaste con alambre de 1 mm de diámetro y le puedes exigir 3.5A/mm2 ( ya que se trata de un trafo de pequeña potencia ).



En teoría y según Contraband, ese transformador tiene 23 cm2 de núcleo, con 23 cm2 de núcleo puedes sacar como máximo 435W de potencia.- 
Usando la conocida fórmula para potencias menores a 1KW  donde  S (Sección cuadrada del núcleo) = 1,... x  √potencia, donde  el coeficiente 1,...., va desde 1,1 a 1,5, según la calidad y servicio que uno desee o necesite,* usando el coeficiente para transformadores más economicos (1,1)*, entonces para 435W :  1,1 x  √ 435 : 22, 94 (23) CM2 

Y para 600W, y económico, necesitas 1,1 x  √ 600 : 26,94 (27) cm2

El hecho de que este bobinado su primario con alambre de 1 mm, no implica poder sacarle más potencia al transformador, pues la potencia está limitada por la sección cuadrada de su núcleo.-

Tener una corriente de vacío de +- 0,2 A en un transformador de 435W es signo evidente de que esta funcionado mal.-


----------



## Contraband (Jun 12, 2016)

El nucleo es de 23cm2 y tengo entendido que podría entregar 519w, el primario tiene 435 vueltas y esta bobinado con alambre reciclado de 1mm.

El primer secundario tiene algo de 30 vueltas (entrega casi 15vac) y tiene alambre de 1,9mm, el segundo secundario tiene algo de 50 vueltas (entrega 27vac no recuerdo con exactitud) y alambre reciclado de 1mm y el tercer secundario tiene 25 vueltas (entrega algo de 12vac) y tiene alambre de 0,5mm



En vacio consume 0,18A

Hoy probe el secundario de 12vac con alambre de 1,9mm. Coloque 2 lámparas a la salida que simulaban 10A y el voltaje cayo de 15vac a 14vac


----------



## opamp (Jun 13, 2016)

Hola Rorschach, no me hice entender, le comentó a Contraband que el Ivacio está correcto porque bobino para 600W, el calibre es demasiado alto y por lo tanto tiene menos resistencia, para los casi 450W pudo hacerlo con 20AWG y no con 18AWG, hay una diferencia de casi 60% de sección.

Hola Contraband, fíjate que si soy generoso y considero una densidad de corriente de 4A/mm2, el bobinados de 15V te dá como 158W, el de 27V casi 90W y el de 12V casi 10W, si sumas llegas a casi 258W y el trafo es para cerca de 450W, a esto me refiero cuando digo que tu trafo está mal diseñado. Demasiado calibre en el primario , repito como para 600W y no te queda mucho espacio para el bobinado secundario.

P.D. : las fórmulas que colocas Rorschach son válidas y ampliamente utilizadas en el foro, por aquí consigo un Fe silicoso que lo puedo trabajar con 14,000 Gauss sin problemas, tiene un Bsaturación cercano a los 1.9T, viene de un país de la antigua URSS, no tengo mayor información.

Con un B de 1.4T y a 60Hz se le puede extraer más  de 600W a esos 23cm2 , a pesar de que él Ing. Singer no lo recomiende. Son apenas 256 espiras en el primario en lugar de las 435 calculadas por Contraband para 50Hz y 1T.


----------



## Contraband (Jun 13, 2016)

Para bobinar el primario use el único alambre que tenia... no había otra opción, era 1mm o nada!

¿Como calculas el calibre del alambre del primario?, ¿Basado en el area del nucleo con la formula que paso rorschach?


----------



## Rorschach (Jun 13, 2016)

Contraband dijo:


> Para bobinar el primario use el único alambre que tenia... no había otra opción, era 1mm o nada!
> 
> ¿Como calculas el calibre del alambre del primario?, ¿Basado en el area del nucleo con la formula que paso rorschach?



No, debes calcular la corriente máxima que circulará por el primario, por ejemplo, tomando una potencia de 435W, dado que la chapa recuperada que usas es de balasto, por ende es chapa común, para no más de 1,0 T y con suerte.-
I = W/ V  ,      435W / 220V : 1,977 A, tomamos 2 A

Densidad de corriente elegida = 3, 5 A / mmm2

Sección alambre : Intensidad / densidad
Sección alambre :  2A / 3,5A mmm2 : 0,57 mm2
Diametro del alambre:  2 x √ sección/Π : 2 x √0,57/3,1416 : 0,85 mm.-

Saludos 
Rorschach 


Pd:   Opamp, aquí en Bs.As, para trabajos especiales, consigo y uso chapa de acero al silicio de 0,27 mm de espesor y para cargar normal hasta 1,7 T, y 2,0 T también, pero este no es el caso que estamos tratando.-


----------



## Contraband (Jun 13, 2016)

Perfecto rorscharch, ¿A que le llamas factor de densidad elegida?, ¿Como lo elijo?


----------



## Rorschach (Jun 13, 2016)

Contraband dijo:


> Perfecto rorscharch, ¿A que le llamas factor de densidad elegida?, ¿Como lo elijo?



No se llama factor, o por lo menos no lo conozco así, se llama densidad de corriente.-

*Como veo que quieres aprender, aquí tienes un pdf, sobre cálculo simplificado de transformadores de pequeña potencia, como base para principiantes te va a ser bastante útil, y evacuará en principio todas tus dudas   .-
*


----------



## Contraband (Jun 16, 2016)

Hola rorscharch!

Ahora recuerdo que use el factor de densidad para calcular mi trafo, creo que era un valor fijo que dependía del alambre o algo así... era como una resistencia o perdida que generaba el alambre... no recuerdo bien!. voy a leer esa info, muchas gracias!

y con respecto al trafo estoy muy contento, es el primero que hago y creo que quedo bastante bien (mas allá de como decís vos tenga algunas espiras del primario en corto). Ayer probé la salida de 14,7vac con 2 lamparas dicroicas (son de esos spot que se embuten en los durlock) de 12v 50w y las tuve prendidas 40-50 minutos, me llamo la atención que el trafo calentara mas en vació que con carga, el amperimetro marcaba 8,7A y el voltimetro 14vac. Después le agregue otra lampara mas de 45w y el trafo las tiro perfecto tenia 12A de carga y el voltaje caía a 13,5v, el tranformador estuvo apenas tibio.

Te quiero hacer las 2 ultimas consultas:

1) ¿lo dejo así como esta? o ¿que resina o barniz podría aplicarle para sellarlo?

2) ¿que caída de tensión tienen los diodos de alto amperaje (tipo diodos de alternadores o puentes de diodos de 15A-25A)?, te pregunto porque reciclando encontré unos diodos de alternadores de 50A, los coloco y me generan una caída de tensión de algo de 10v y me parece muchísimo... ¿es normal?

Saludos!


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 16, 2016)

Contraband dijo:


> Hola rorscharch!
> 
> Ahora recuerdo que use el factor de densidad para calcular mi trafo, creo que era un valor fijo que dependía del alambre o algo así... era como una resistencia o perdida que generaba el alambre... no recuerdo bien!. voy a leer esa info, muchas gracias!
> 
> ...



Hola a todos , caro Don Contraband cuando mides un "DC" rectificado sin un capacitor electrolitico conectado en paralelo a la salida ese "DC" medido por lo multimetro es en realidad lo nivel médio o RMS , asi te recomendo agregar un capacitor electrolitico de unos 2000uF por cada amperio fornido y asi puedes medir un "DC" mas honesto  
Con auxilio de un osciloscopio las cosas son mucho mas faciles de veer lo que realmente  se passa .
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Contraband (Jun 17, 2016)

Gracias Daniel!, lo voy a tener en cuenta...
Pero podrías responderme lo siguiente:

¿Cual es la caída de tensión de diodos de 50A o puentes de diodos de 15-25A?, por ejemplo un diodo IN4007 tiene una caida de 0,7v

¿Como puedo sellar el transformador?, ¿Lo tengo que barnizar?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 17, 2016)

Contraband dijo:


> Gracias Daniel!, lo voy a tener en cuenta...
> Pero podrías responderme lo siguiente:
> 
> ¿Cual es la caída de tensión de diodos de 50A o puentes de diodos de 15-25A?, por ejemplo un diodo IN4007 tiene una caida de 0,7v
> ...



Bueno  diodos de alternadores para coche cuando andando a altas currientes generan una caída en su sentido directo de 1 Voltios como maximo.
Con auxilio de un osciloscopio es facil "veer" y medir esa caída.
Barnizar lo transformador es una buena onda , como acabamento final puedes enpleyar una cinta de cartolina sobre  lo devanado final .
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------

